# Who wants to see a boring video of my dogs?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew you would 

I forgot all about this video. It was taken last year in my back yard. I need to take more videos (as soon as I figure out how with my camera phone, its all I have). 

Anyways, this is what we do sometimes on walks. Prime tick country. Hunter obsesses over his toy, Dozer rips apart trees, and Sargeant tries to dig to China. Enjoy.


My dogs tearing up the woods. - YouTube


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I do! I love how Sargeant is working like crazy on a mission to dig somewhere and the other two are just hanging out playing around.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer has pulled small trees out of the ground before 8-0 hahaha.

If only there were local Earth dog competitions. I am pretty sure Sargeant could win. <3


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Sargeant reminds me of how Gunner sticks his nose in every hole and digs. 

I love how Dozer is just rippin and tearing. What a beast!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

This is DFC. How can a video with a dog in it be boring?!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA such destructive lil things!
so cute though!
cesars the same way though it always makes me think about when people talk about humans being distructive to nature or that quote "take only pictures leave only foot prints"
and then i think "dang your ten times as distructive as any person killing all these trees tearing up plants and flowers!"


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say Sargeant is the most destructive. He digs some deep holes. But its not on any path (quads and dirt bikes mostly make paths through the woods) so its not going to hurt anything. Dozer takes out his frustrations in life out on fallen limbs of trees and such. I think it is theraputic for them to do it. Let them be dogs. Why tell a dog NOT to dig if he only digs where it doesn't matter? We bred dachshunds TO dig (to get to those darn badgers) and now you want to tell him his reason for BEING is wrong and to stop it? I say dig! DIG THE HELL out of that patch of ground. Wear yourself out so you aren't bugging me to go out every 20 minutes. I can not provide him with a safe badger to hunt, but he can surely dig as much as he wants. I also do not have a garden to worry about but the scary weed patch that was supposed to be my garden goes unnoticed to him anyways and it has nice, diggable top soil in there. I have seen on other forums where people are upset that their dog digs everything up. These people should give their a dog a place that is ok to dig in. Even if they don't have access to the woods, they can offer a kid's sand box and bury treats in there. 

If I don't throw a ball now and again I am pretty sure Hunter would suffocate me in my sleep. 

Know your dog, satisfy them. If not, don't have a dog. 

I have no idea where this rant came from. I was happily eating a ham sandwich and I started thinking about things people do to piss me off (complain that their dog is being a dog) and I just kind of...went to my unhappy place. 

xcharity casex, I can imagine you telling cesar that and him saying "It's what we do." with a shrug. LOL


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar reminds me of a bear becuase he will climb up onto little trees and try knocking them down by pushing on them just like bears do its so funny but he always decides to do it
when i DONT have the camera with me and when i DO have the camera i will find him a nice tree to try knocking down but he will ignore me :/

i know what you mean about letting them be dogs my bf always tells me "dont encourage him to dig!"
i always say "why?" but hes not much of a digger he was starteing to dig alot when Kira was here cause she was a digging maniac any sandy patch she would dig and dig and dig then roll and roll then dig again and he would be like "what are you doing? ill help" now hes jsut like "eh whatever"


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes. You should def. get that on video. And then share it. 

Dozer will help Sarge out sometimes digging. What may take sargeant a minute to dig out Dozer can do in about ten seconds. His massive paws are like shovels. I should video that sometime. It really is something.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol wow, all 3 dogs are really devoted to their tasks! Sarge looks too cute digging :tongue:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I love that even when off leash, all three of them stay close to you while doing whatever they're doing. :biggrin:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL that was a funny video. Love your lab and Emma says he is very handsome.


----------

